# Who manufactures a PTO garden tractor?



## 2ndshift (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello everybody. I have no experience with tractors at all. So if this is the wrong place to ask please tell me. I want to upgrade from a walk behind snow blower to a garden tractor with a PTO snow blower as I have 4 driveways to do. I do not want a belt drive nor do I want to spend 17,000 on a Kubota. I live in a northern Michigan snow belt area with an average snowfall of over 125". Are there any newly manufactured tractors that are 2WD with a PTO anymore? Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Think you are going to be hard pressed to find a GT class machine with a PTO that is directly coupled to the engine/trans.

My 3xxx series Cub has a front PTO connection but it is powered via a pair of belts. Also to have a direct coupled PTO, that would require a horiz shaft engine and you don't find that all that often any more. Most LT and GT machines have vert shaft engines. Cub is one exception on their 2xxx series machines. They have stopped production on their 3xxx series machine.

Now it you're talking scut size machine, then that's a different story.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you want new, or will used be OK


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Gravely riders are shaft driven front PTO, they have snowblowers that throw snow 50' or more. You can see them on utube.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Fluid said:


> Gravely riders are shaft driven front PTO, they have snowblowers that throw snow 50' or more. You can see them on utube.


I'm not familiar with Gravely's but from a little checking it looks like they no longer make tractors. Even on the old Gravely tractors I'd bet the front PTO is powered via belts. The original poster said new, front PTO & no belts.

We'll have to see if the OP responds.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I think pretty much any garden tractor sized unit with a front PTO will be a belt driven PTO shaft. Most have a shaft that goes through the front axle to provide a front and mid PTO. That shaft is driven by a set of belts off the electric clutch on the engine. The blowers will mount on the front and are powered by that PTO shaft that will slide on like a farm tractor's PTO, making for easy hookup, but you won't be able to get away from some sort of belts in the system. As for companies that have these belt driven PTO shafts, look at Simplicity, or John Deere. There might be more, but as far as I am aware, they are the only two still producing large garden tractors with PTO's.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Yea I missed the new part. Gravely does have shaft drive PTO (no belts) snow blower. I have 3 Gravelys 816, 8179-G, 8123-G and all are all gear trans. My 816 has a front PTO that drives a shaft to power the 38"snow cannon, front rotary tiller, ect. Theres also a rear PTO that powers my rear tiller and other attachments. My Gravely's have hydro lift decks and front attachments, 816 has a hydro lift rear hitch. The only belts on any of my Gravely's is the belt that goes from the shaft drive gear box to the 3 blades on the mower decks.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Gravely front PTO snow cannon


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Gravely stop making the G series 2 wheel drive rider tractors in 2004 I think. There are lots of used Professional G series tractors out there and they all can be had with no belt front snow blowers from 40" to 48" path. All one needs to do is look at one and see how well build they are, strong frames, strong cast iron front axles, all gear transmissions and no belts.


----------



## 2ndshift (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess I'll lock for a used Gravely. Thanks again.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

If you aren't opposed to something a bit older than the Graveleys, you might want to check out the Bolens Large Frames.

The 2 cylinders are especially good for what you are wanting to do. Pretty much bullet proof tractors and all the PTO powered implements are shaft driven.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

2ndshift, mind saying what's your aversion to belt drives? Typ for the belt drives that run the PTO, there are a pair of them and they are fairly short and no twists. They never have presented a problem and belt life, you count in many yrs in-between changes.

With a belt drive for the PTO, you open up your choices to makes/models.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

How long does it take to put on your snowblower? How many belt/belts does your blower have? Do you keep spare belts on hand? Do you have a tensioner pulley? Do you have to make adjustments when the belts stretches?


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fluid said:


> How long does it take to put on your snowblower? How many belt/belts does your blower have? Do you keep spare belts on hand? Do you have a tensioner pulley? Do you have to make adjustments when the belts stretches?


Let's see, on the belt driven snowblower I used for over 20 years.

Couple minutes.

One

No

Of course

No

Not asked, how many times did I replace the belt? I bought it well used, ran that belt for 5 years or so, bought one replacement, it's still going.

How many hours a year was it ran? MANY.

A good belt is as reliable and trouble free as two U-joints, and requires less maintenance. Easier to replace when that rare time comes than a U-joint is as well.

V-belts vs. U-joints is personal preference. I don't see any advantage to a heavy drive shaft over a light belt drive, but hey, some people do.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

2ndshift said:


> Hello everybody. I have no experience with tractors at all. So if this is the wrong place to ask please tell me. I want to upgrade from a walk behind snow blower to a garden tractor with a PTO snow blower as I have 4 driveways to do. I do not want a belt drive nor do I want to spend 17,000 on a Kubota. I live in a northern Michigan snow belt area with an average snowfall of over 125". Are there any newly manufactured tractors that are 2WD with a PTO anymore? Thanks for any and all responses.





Mickey said:


> I'm not familiar with Gravely's but from a little checking it looks like they no longer make tractors. Even on the old Gravely tractors I'd bet the front PTO is powered via belts. The original poster said new, front PTO & no belts.
> 
> We'll have to see if the OP responds.


The original poster 2ndshift; said "newly manufactured tractors" "I do not want a belt drive" Mickey;"a little checking it looks like they no longer make tractors." You are correct Mickey, but with a little more checking you would have found that "the old Gravely tractors" are not belt drive. They do have front PTO & rear PTO & no belts.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

thirdroc17 said:


> Let's see, on the belt driven snowblower I used for over 20 years.
> 
> Couple minutes.
> 
> ...


All the U-joints in the pictures are 41 years old and still in good working order. Yea sure sure, a couple minutes, Make a video taking that long.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fluid said:


> All the U-joints in the pictures are 41 years old and still in good working order. Yea sure sure, a couple minutes, Make a video taking that long.


If you want to about something, fine, if you don't, FINE.

41 years? BS, take a video and prove it.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

thirdroc17 said:


> If you want to about something, fine, if you don't, FINE.
> 
> 41 years? BS, take a video and prove it.


What are you saying? Your sentences don't make any sense. "If you want to about something, fine, if you don't, FINE." What are you saying here? The tractor, blower, shafts and U joints are all 1973. The whole package is 1973, out the door, bought as a package deal. The 816 tractor, deck, blower, snow blade, weight rack, rotary plow gear head with two plows, (long & short) rear tiller, wheel weights, (front & rear) brackets, shafts ect. are all 1973. Do the math. How does one "take a video and prove it." Maybe you can tell me how?


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

thirdroc17 said:


> If you want to about something, fine, if you don't, FINE.
> 
> 41 years? BS, take a video and prove it.


How about some that are 37-*50* years old?

Here's my 50 year old *1964* Bolens 800 with a front mounted, PTO driven reel mower.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLzTz4yCdv8[/ame]

43 year old 1971 Bolens 1250 with a snowcaster

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkSh2egVeIY[/ame]

37 year old 1977 G10 with a Haban Sickle-Mo.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfM-8AuLnyo[/ame]

Just like the large frame tractors, ALL of the Bolens tube frame attachments were shaft driven as well. Maintenance of the u-joints? A shot of grease from time to time and they last danged near forever, or in my case, 50 years and counting.

Now, care to post a vid of a 37-50 year old belt driving a PTO powered attachment?


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

[QUOTE=thirdroc17;



"A good belt is as reliable and trouble free as two U-joints, and requires less maintenance." If my U joint is still working fine and I have not had to replace it, how can a belt be less maintenance if I've had to replace it?? Easier to replace when that rare time comes than a U-joint is as well. Yes, If I had to replace the U joint, but I have not had to replace my U joint in the 41 years of service.

"V-belts vs. U-joints is personal preference." Yes,You are correct. " I don't see any advantage to a heavy drive shaft over a light belt drive, "Since when do you want your tractor to be light in weight in the snow and ice?? I bought wheel weights for more weight not less weight, so if the shaft adds weight to the tractor thats a good thing in my mind. "but hey, some people do." I want shaft not belts.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

OldBuzzard Nice very nice.. Oh yea I like your Bolens videos too. I want a Haban sickle bar mower for my Gravely. I got a line on one, but the guy wants to much for it $550. I told him I'd give him $450. Witch is still to high but I want it bad. You've got some nice tough tractors, They don't make them like that anymore. Have a good one.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

OldBuzzard said:


> How about some that are 37-*50* years old?
> 
> Here's my 50 year old *1964* Bolens 800 with a front mounted, PTO driven reel mower.
> 
> ...


Still have a soft spot for my old tubeframe. While all the attachments were shaft drive, the PTO was powered by a pare of belts. Neither shafts or belts have ever been a problem. Only problem I ever had with an implement was the gearbox on the mower deck. The Aluminum gearbox just wasn't stout enough on the input end.

Hope the above videos show the OP that there is nothing wrong or weak about having a pair of short belts powering the PTO. I am NOT a fan of long belts that twist and turn between the clutch and implement.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

2ndshift said:


> Hello everybody. I have no experience with tractors at all. So if this is the wrong place to ask please tell me. I want to upgrade from a walk behind snow blower to a garden tractor with a PTO snow blower as I have 4 driveways to do. I do not want a belt drive nor do I want to spend 17,000 on a Kubota. I live in a northern Michigan snow belt area with an average snowfall of over 125". Are there any newly manufactured tractors that are 2WD with a PTO anymore? Thanks for any and all responses.


When I read the first post, 2ndshift he said he did not want a belt drive for a snow blower. He said he did not want to spend a lot of money. He asked if there was any newly manufactured tractors that are 2 WD with a PTO anymore? Well I should have read more carefully before I replied. I am not an expert tractor person, but I do know things about my tractors big & small, 2 big, 7 or 8 small -(garden tractors) I did not reply to make anyone mad or to try to one up anyone. I just said the truth, that MY Gravelys have shaft drive front PTOs (no belts) and that Gravely snow blowers throw snow 50+ feet. (no belts). Then people replied with Gravelys PTOs are belt drive and that basically I'm wrong or full of s-it, with like, I'v got so many years experience in this or that, not knowing what I have done in my life or what my experience is. When I prove that my Gravelys are (no belt) front shaft PTO drive people get mad and tell me I'm wrong or don't want to admit that I'm correct about my own tractors. I admit I got miffed at first and said things I should not have said and I was wrong and for that I'm sorry. I learned something, don't give honest advice on this forum or you will make some young guy with little knowledge mad when he is proven wrong and you don't go along with his thinking. Facts are facts. Be sure, very sure before you tell someone they are wrong about something you can't possibly know all the facts and If you are proven wrong fess up and admit you were wrong, be a man about it instead of getting mad at the world and make yourself sound like a punk crybaby . One day if your lucky you will get old and some know it all punk with try to change the facts and you will know how it feels.. I hope you have a long life....


----------



## MZuilkowski (Jan 20, 2014)

Just joined.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Fluid said:


> When I read the first post, 2ndshift he said he did not want a belt drive for a snow blower. He said he did not want to spend a lot of money. He asked if there was any newly manufactured tractors that are 2 WD with a PTO anymore? Well I should have read more carefully before I replied. I am not an expert tractor person, but I do know things about my tractors big & small, 2 big, 7 or 8 small -(garden tractors) I did not reply to make anyone mad or to try to one up anyone. I just said the truth, that MY Gravelys have shaft drive front PTOs (no belts) and that Gravely snow blowers throw snow 50+ feet. (no belts). Then people replied with Gravelys PTOs are belt drive and that basically I'm wrong or full of s-it, with like, I'v got so many years experience in this or that, not knowing what I have done in my life or what my experience is. When I prove that my Gravelys are (no belt) front shaft PTO drive people get mad and tell me I'm wrong or don't want to admit that I'm correct about my own tractors. I admit I got miffed at first and said things I should not have said and I was wrong and for that I'm sorry. I learned something, don't give honest advice on this forum or you will make some young guy with little knowledge mad when he is proven wrong and you don't go along with his thinking. Facts are facts. Be sure, very sure before you tell someone they are wrong about something you can't possibly know all the facts and If you are proven wrong fess up and admit you were wrong, be a man about it instead of getting mad at the world and make yourself sound like a punk crybaby . One day if your lucky you will get old and some know it all punk with try to change the facts and you will know how it feels.. I hope you have a long life....


You shouldn't take comments too personal. Don't know if some of your comments were directed to me but as I said, I'm not familiar with the Gravely brand. Don't think I've ever seen one in this corner of the world. For sure Gravely was very unique in their drivetrain design. It's the only GT class machine I've seen without using any belts. Everyone can learn something new every day.

Hope there is a lot of life left you your Gravely.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Mickey said:


> You shouldn't take comments too personal. Don't know if some of your comments were directed to me but as I said, I'm not familiar with the Gravely brand. Don't think I've ever seen one in this corner of the world. For sure Gravely was very unique in their drivetrain design. It's the only GT class machine I've seen without using any belts. Everyone can learn something new every day.
> 
> Hope there is a lot of life left you your Gravely.


You were quick to post with a little checking Gravely no longer makes tractors and "I'll bet" they are belt drive. You were correcting me and you were wrong. I take that personal. In my corner of the world I don't say "I'll bet" unless it's a sure thing. Did I say anything about your choices. What makes me miffed is the disinformation people spread without checking first to see if they are correct or not and then argue the point, all along being wrong. Just don't you worry about what other people post or say to other people just worry about yourself.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jan 24, 2014)

my MTD's have shaft driven attachments but the PTO themselves are belt driven. never had an issue with any of the belts. and lemme tell ya, when that 50" shaft driven deck hits a 2" stick in the yard, it spits out toothpicks. and the 2 stage shaft driven blower eats up 10" of snow like its nothin.

2ndshift, unless you go to a SCUT or old iron i dont think you will find what you described. just my $.02


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

cityboy2977 said:


> my MTD's have shaft driven attachments but the PTO themselves are belt driven. never had an issue with any of the belts. and lemme tell ya, when that 50" shaft driven deck hits a 2" stick in the yard, it spits out toothpicks. and the 2 stage shaft driven blower eats up 10" of snow like its nothin.
> 
> 2ndshift, unless you go to a SCUT or old iron i dont think you will find what you described. just my $.02


I know what you mean, I have an 1992 MTD 996 Yard-Man with shaft drive 50" deck. I hit my Sears no kink hose with my 996 and now have lots of electric fence insulators. I use the 996 to keep the horse trails clear of saplings. It also has a belt drive front PTO.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jan 24, 2014)

yours is in much better condition than mine, but the same year. i think the PO let er(mine) sit outside for a couple years. damn shame.
didnt think they made a 996. 
i thought it was 960, 990, 995, & 999. does your tag read 996 Fluid ?


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

cityboy2977 said:


> yours is in much better condition than mine, but the same year. i think the PO let er(mine) sit outside for a couple years. damn shame.
> didnt think they made a 996.
> i thought it was 960, 990, 995, & 999. does your tag read 996 Fluid ?


 I stand corrected cityboy2977 it is a 995, I went out to the shed in the back 40 to check. I don't know why I thought it was a 996. I must have oldtimers disorder. I check the tag under the seat and is a 1992, 995 Yard-Man. 18hp B&S, Hydro drive, 50" hydro lift deck, hydro lift class-0 3 point hitch, belt drive front PTO. I need to work on the deck rollers along the back of the deck, the rod is bent and the rollers are worn out. The only thing I've done to it is plugs, filters, blades, oil, things like that. Oh and replaced the front tires. She's had a hard life on the farm and is used now for cutting the horse trails keeping the saplings cut done and fence row duty. She has twisted more then one electric fence post. I'm sorry I had my facts wrong cityboy


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jan 24, 2014)

no biggie.
here is mine. identical machine except for looks. the green deck and 3pt was found on another site. fella bought a house and found them on a pallet in the barn loft. brand new in the factory wrapping and grease. i lucked out on that find. paid more for the deck and 3pt than i did for the machine.
mine is used for mowing and box blade.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

I've seen you tractor before and the green deck. Yea luck was on you side to find all that new in boxes for a 92. I saw pictures of your tractor on google images that lead to my tractor forum, you got a cart and 54" blade and then snagged the deck and 3 point. Most of the 995s I see are green and yellow. So you live in Michigan, I was born and raised in Mi. How is the 995 at pushing snow? I'll bet the hydro lift for the blade is nice. Again I don't know where I came up the 996. I try to keep my facts right but old age is catching up on me. I hope you and your family stay warm and safe up there in Michigan, Keep in touch and thanks for checking me on the 995. Regards Fluid


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jan 24, 2014)

im not sure how she pushes snow. a plow blade has limited use for a limited time here in northern Michigan.
this is how the machine looks at the moment. dont like the blower without a cab so this rig doesnt get used for snow removal. but its there in case the Simplicity 7116 breaks down. i had to rob the chains and weights off the 990.
i ran it through 6" of fresh snow and the snow didnt have a chance. but i need more weight on the back....which may happen today if i get to it.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

What size blower is that on your 995? Its always good to have a backup, good thinking. So the cabs got you spoiled. Are those brake rotors on the rear wheels of the 995? What size blower does the 7116 have?


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jan 24, 2014)

45" 2 stage on the 995
42" single on the 7116
yep, 3 rotors of different sizes stacked together inside one another, welded, & then drilled.....45-50lb each. cost me $0 to make(already had the bolts & paint)

oh yea. have to have a cab. just cant blow snow when its windy if ya dont have one. well ya can, it just really sucks.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

cityboy2977 said:


> 45" 2 stage on the 995
> 42" single on the 7116
> yep, 3 rotors of different sizes stacked together inside one another, welded, & then drilled.....45-50lb each. cost me $0 to make(already had the bolts & paint)
> 
> oh yea. have to have a cab. just cant blow snow when its windy if ya dont have one. well ya can, it just really sucks.


Thats a slick idea with the rotors, good thinkin. Do you load you tires?


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jan 24, 2014)

tires are not loaded....yet. i always forget to buy WWfluid when i have the extra dough.
the 7116's are loaded....7 gallons each.


----------



## palottii (Jan 5, 2009)

Not sure about the large frame but I own 4 tube frames and the PTO on all of them is a belt driven shaft.


----------



## Chazz (Oct 29, 2008)

*Power Take off*

Older Bolens Large frame and tube frame tractors have shaft driven PTO's and several models of snowblowers.


----------

